# Generator Repair And Service



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its that time of year again and have you checked your generator lately. Hopefully you have been cranking it and putting a load on it to exersize. 

Putting it up for winter storage I know you put fuel stabilizer in the tank.If you need a service done right call me. I check allsafety switches, load test and get it ready for the upcoming season. I make house calls in the local area. Pick up and delivery if nesasary.You cant get that anywhere else.

I have been in business for 2 years now. 200kw and below certified with 13 years experience. 

Honda, Briggs, Colman, Onan, Generac,Kohler, Perkins, Cummins and more.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

BTT


----------



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

where are you located in p'cola?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

RUSTY32514 said:


> where are you located in p'cola?


I think he is no longer in the area. Have not heard or seen Brandon in a long time.


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you work on Marine Generators?? Westerbeke? I am having a hard time finding somebody to work on it.. It runs fine..just not putting out any voltage.. I am in Ft. Walton, boat is in the water.. anybody out there have anyone they would refer?

Thanks

Conch


----------

